# Infected ears, not mites .... maybe allergy ?



## tizkidz (May 25, 2012)

Hi , Just got back from the vets, my almost 4 month old Ollie has got imflammation in both of his ears. 
Thankfully its not mites  My vet who is lovely said it may be the beginnings of an allergy, similar to hayfever in us humans. 
We now have drops to be given twice a day for a week, Not exactlya bargain at £38 (for the visit) however totally worth every penny if he's fixed !
Just wondering if anyone has experienced this and has any tips ?
Ollie was an angel and he did let me insert drops.... probably because he didn't know what i was doing..... the following doses might prove to more challenging now he knows all the extra love was wrapped up with alternative motives 
Thanks in advance for any responses xx

(Also as an add on how do i get a pita patta thingy under my signature.)


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Yes Lolly had terrible trouble with her ears when she was little. She had two boughts of ear infection. I used to have to clean them out daily and also used Canal Aural (ear cleaner) which helped but the cure for Lolly was a change of food. 
She came to us on Arden Grange and I felt I wanted to give her kibble with a higher meat content so changed her to Barking Heads. I didn't know this would have such an amazing result for her ears.
Even our vet was amazed at the difference and now recommends Barking Heads to all her clients with dogs with repeat ear problems. 
Might be worth thinking about changing Ollies food to see if it has any results.


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

tizkidz said:


> Hi , Just got back from the vets, my almost 4 month old Ollie has got imflammation in both of his ears.
> Thankfully its not mites  My vet who is lovely said it may be the beginnings of an allergy, similar to hayfever in us humans.
> We now have drops to be given twice a day for a week, Not exactlya bargain at £38 (for the visit) however totally worth every penny if he's fixed !
> Just wondering if anyone has experienced this and has any tips ?
> ...


Ahh, poor little lad. Hopefully he has just shoved his dirty paws in his ears and caused them to become infected. It could well be allergies- watch out for any further skin irritaion and if this ccurs, pop back to the vets for something to take the itch away.

As for putting the drops in- try to do it from behind as he is eating breakfast/tea. The more times you do it, the more comfortable he will feel so it should be easier.


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

flounder_1 said:


> Yes Lolly had terrible trouble with her ears when she was little. She had two boughts of ear infection. I used to have to clean them out daily and also used Canal Aural (ear cleaner) which helped but the cure for Lolly was a change of food.
> She came to us on Arden Grange and I felt I wanted to give her kibble with a higher meat content so changed her to Barking Heads. I didn't know this would have such an amazing result for her ears.
> Even our vet was amazed at the difference and now recommends Barking Heads to all her clients with dogs with repeat ear problems.
> Might be worth thinking about changing Ollies food to see if it has any results.


Cleanaural= ear cleaner

Canaural= antibiotic drops


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Poor little ollie.Grass pollen allergies are quite commen at this time of the year,my american cocker kassia has an allergy to grass pollen and when it flares up her ears are affected too.the drops i swear by are suralan,theyre very soothing and work fast too.hen kas gets extremely itchy i give her piriton but im not quite sure about a pup as young as ollie xxx


----------



## zed (Jan 20, 2012)

Jarvis has a problem with only his left ear... I asked the vets reception advice to save the fees as I knew it wasn't mites. I too was advised CleanAural and use it twice a week to keep the ear clean and smelling nice. Before it was red and itchy with a rash like appearance. This works really well and my vet said it was just classic 'spaniel ears' where they get a build up of wax as the design of their ears isn't great. 

He is on Barking Heads, we love it  

X



---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?g51pbq
Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

lola24 said:


> Cleanaural= ear cleaner
> 
> Canaural= antibiotic drops


Just checked the bottle and yes you're right. Cleanaural it is


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Poor Ollie, I hope his ears are better soon. You'll get lots of tips and advice from those 'in the know' here. Re the pita pata or however it's spelt, I just got it Sussed after ages of losing patience with it. You've obviously managed to get somewhere with it, I think you just need to copy and paste it into your signature, not sure if youve put it in your avatar? It should then show up at the bottom as opposed to the side. Good luck!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Sorry just read your post again and sonds like you are trying to put in in your signature, not sure them what's wrong


----------

